# mutt box's- red/white & purple/white



## George Watkins (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello folks
here's two new box's- there not the easiest thing to photograph....but i've tried my best!!  

2 1/4" wide by 2.5" tall























2 3/8" wide by 2.5" tall


----------



## pfde4 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work. Where did you get the blanks?


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 31, 2011)

Always a fan of your work George! absolutely stunning! Thanks for sharing it with us and I think the photos are very well done.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work and photography. They look kind of strange, almost unreal, where wood meets acrylic. I don't mean that in a negative way.


----------



## George Watkins (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you

pfde4: sorry i forgot to say the blanks are made by IAP's very own amalgam mutt maker elmostro- aka Eugene soto of SA Texas


----------



## Fred (Jul 31, 2011)

Very interesting turnings. You have done great!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 31, 2011)

Most excdellent work.


----------



## EarlD (Jul 31, 2011)

Wonderful!  Thanks for sharing.
Earl


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 31, 2011)

absolutely stunning George!! My favorite is the first one, or wait...maybe its the second...dangit, both of them are just fabulous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Timbo (Jul 31, 2011)

I like em both!  Very nice indeed.  Eugene did a great job making the blanks, and you did a wonderful job with turning them.  You also did a real nice job with the photography.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 31, 2011)

#2 is fabulous! Love the wood grain.


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 1, 2011)

thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## kludge77 (Aug 1, 2011)

George

Turning boxes is challenging enough. Adding acrylic into the mix is really stepping it up. I love both of these, but favor the lines on the first. Really slick looking turnings!


----------



## George Watkins (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you


----------



## glycerine (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool, George!


----------



## dow (Nov 4, 2011)

More beautiful boxes, George.

Say, does anybody know where I can get a copy of George's box article that was in woodturning design in October? I missed picking up a copy when it was available on the magazine rack.


----------



## RogerH (Nov 4, 2011)

Very lovely.  Beautiful, graceful pieces.


----------



## latelearner (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful with excellent craftsmanship.:good:


----------



## Jim Burr (Nov 4, 2011)

Great as usual George!! Did you get a bigger shop yet?


----------



## Toni (Nov 5, 2011)

George!!! Gorgeous Boxes!! LOVE THEM!! You do an amazing job....


----------



## W.Y. (Nov 6, 2011)

Those are beautiful.
Great photography too .


----------



## gketell (Nov 11, 2011)

Man those are really pretty!


----------



## George Watkins (Nov 11, 2011)

thank you for all of your comments

DOW: you should be able to order a back issue by contacting the publishers-All American Crafts

Jim Burr: no not yet!!


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 12, 2011)

Amazing!


----------

